# Deep Husky Jerks



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Finished up a few for myself....You'll notice the updated hooks and split rings as well...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those WILL be killer out there Jeff...Nice paint!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Updated hooks and split rings, can you explain that to me?

Y'all do some *incredible *work. Maybe next year I can graduate from tying flies and jigs to hard baits.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Rapala uses junk #5s on their stock lures with cheap split rings...I update with a #4 X2 Strong Hook and with a heavier #3 split ring.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Couple more finished 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE !! Jeff,,,That "purple" color,is very nice! The purple I got from You last year,is a go to color,on those "other days",,,, I like them all! Look-out Erie Walleyes! He's comin' for ya! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey I am glad that lure is working for you...I dont get much feeback on my stuff these days...Just shipped out a few spoons to a fella on barter who has been doing pretty well on them.

As far as the huskies go. Thanks, I put a lot of time into them, and plan on getting some teeth marks in em...



sonar said:


> NICE !! Jeff,,,That "purple" color,is very nice! The purple I got from You last year,is a go to color,on those "other days",,,, I like them all! Look-out Erie Walleyes! He's comin' for ya! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry about the time lag,,Fishing,and the Holiday,,,,, but yah,Jeff,,the deep baits work well on the inland lakes too!! like at Berlin/West Branch/Milton,(been pulling 20"average,trolling shallow humps,with 2-1/2" Frenzy's,@ Milton lately!!)but,,when they suspend over the deep portions of the waters,,,the deep jerks,work on them just fine,, as well as they do on Erie!!! My "Deep Purple" jerk , has some tooth -wear,, on it for sure!! Thanks again,Good Fishing to you!! ---Vince... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

